# Fehler beim Senden von Mails mit Outlook



## TimN (4. März 2006)

Hallo,

ich habe auf meinem Webspace ein E-Mail-Konto angelegt. Wenn ich über wen Mailer (von vhcs2) Mails schreibe, funktioniert alles.
Wenn ich jedoch Outlook verwende gibt es Probleme.
Das versenden von Mails an den eigenen Host funktioniert, aber wenn ich eine Mail z.B. an eine web.de oder gmx Adresse schicken will, bekomme ich den Fehler
*"Relay access denied"*
und die Mail kommt nicht an.

Kann mir einer einen Tipp geben, woran das leigen könnte?
Gibt es da in Outlook eine "versteckte" Einstellung so à la "[x] nervige Fehler einbauen" 

gruß,
tim


----------



## Allack (27. März 2006)

Ich musste eine Einstellung machen, damit ich Nachrichten senden kann. Diese lautet irgendwie "Postausgansserver erfordert Authentifizierung" oder so ähnlich. Muss für jedes Konto einzeln in dessen Einstellungen eingestellt werden. Ich musste es aktivieren und "Gleiche Einstellung wie Eingangsserver" aktivieren.

Möglicherweise liegts bei dir daran...


----------



## TimN (28. März 2006)

Das habe ich auch schon probiert. Ging aner leider nicht.

gruß,
tim


----------

